# What wet food brands do you feed your cats?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

And how much do you spend on it?

I'm on the hunt again for a GF wet food my picky cats will eat. They've been eating the Natural Balance Platefulls but I can tell they are getting bored of them. So far I haven't been able to find anything on Chewy that isn't really expensive. They don't like pate, they like chunks or sliced and love gravy. They also won't eat from the big economical cans so it has to be 3oz :\

I'm considering switching from EVO dry food for something cheaper if it means I can buy better wet food, but I also don't know what else brands are good. Everything seems like a step down from EVO.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I buy First Mate, Go Fit and Free, Wild Calling and Fromm. Mostly First Mate tho. However all are paté and I buy all in 13oz cans, so none of this'll really help you lol. The FM is $2.59 for one 10% less if I buy a dozen. The Wild Calling is $2.69 a can, same discount. I haven't paid attention to the cost of Go. Fromm is over $4.00 for the big cans of dog food so I buy it rarely.

I actually looked at the First Mate dry cat food. It looks pretty good, imo. It's not at the level of Orijen/Acana but it's low in Phosphorus and Ash, and fits all my criteria. .. and I'm so picky that EVO doesn't even make the cut! 

Oh, and it's alot cheaper than Evo, too 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

If you are looking at wet, none pate and 3oz, you can try Fussie Cat Premium Chicken. Most stray cats I fed loved FC.

If you are not too concerned about who make what, Taste of the Wild is probably the cheapest dry food you can find. Felidae, Solidgold Indigo Moon, not too expensive.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Forgot to mention I am in the U.S, we don't have First Mate.

I was looking into Fussie Cat and one chicken variety they have isn't even GF and the other is GF but $25 for 24 cans. I can find cheaper I'm sure. And any other variety is tuna, so of course a cat would like that, but I always hear from people here that tuna is bad for cats.

With the dry food, I'm seeing that most all cheap brands like Felidae and Taste of the Wild have meal as the first ingredient. I hear all the time that real meat should always be the first ingredient. I'm always getting conflicting information.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Fromm is over $4.00 for the big cans of dog food so I buy it rarely.
> 
> I actually looked at the First Mate dry cat food. It looks pretty good, imo. It's not at the level of Orijen/Acana but it's low in Phosphorus and Ash, and fits all my criteria. .. and I'm so picky that EVO doesn't even make the cut!
> 
> ...


I'd actually wanted to try Fromm wet, but I calculated the carb % and was shocked its over 20%, I get something like 36%, did I calculated wrongly? 

As for dry First Mate, even in the classic ones, the first ingredient is fish. FM dry are pretty heavy on fish. I am currently still using FM fish and potatoe, which I got 2bags of 500gm free at a promotion. ET loved it, but once its finished, I won't buy again, too heavy on fish, even the Classic ones.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> I was looking into Fussie Cat and one chicken variety they have isn't even GF and the other is GF but $25 for 24 cans. I can find cheaper I'm sure..


There are 2 that are grain free Fussie Cat Premium Chicken & Vegetables Formula in Gravy Canned Cat Food

Fussie Cat Premium Chicken with Sweet Potato Formula in Gravy Canned Cat Food $20.99/24cans.

All of FC canned are grain free except for one that has chicken and brown rice. Well, it may be expensive though. The other is Tiki Cat and Weruva, none pate.

p.s. oh, I just realised Tiki Cat and Weruva costs more than Fussie Cat.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

snowy said:


> There are 2 that are grain free Fussie Cat Premium Chicken & Vegetables Formula in Gravy Canned Cat Food
> 
> Fussie Cat Premium Chicken with Sweet Potato Formula in Gravy Canned Cat Food $20.99/24cans.
> 
> All of FC canned are grain free except for one that has chicken and brown rice. Well, it may be expensive though. The other is Tiki Cat and Weruva, none pate.


The first one you linked is $25 for 24 cans, that's expensive for me.

The second you linked is not GF :\

Tiki Cat and Weruva use tuna exclusively and I read that tuna is bad for cats, that's why I didn't consider them. Not to mention expensive.

Cat food shouldn't be this difficult lol.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> Cat food shouldn't be this difficult lol.


but yet it is, we want pate, non pate, grain-free, fish free, poultry free, cheap and good and something our finicky kitty will eat, lol. Working out carb % some more.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

snowy said:


> but yet it is, we want pate, non pate, grain-free, fish free, poultry free, cheap and good and something our finicky kitty will eat, lol. Working out carb % some more.


Poultry free, that's a new one to me. Some cats seriously can't have poultry? Dang.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya, some cats are allergic to poultry. A couple more starch free, carrageenan/gum free, some cats are allergic to carrageenan and my cat is allergic to starch, sigh.....


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

snowy said:


> Ya, some cats are allergic to poultry. A couple more starch free, carrageenan/gum free, some cats are allergic to carrageenan and my cat is allergic to starch, sigh.....


I need to count my blessings then. I don't think my cats are intolerant or allergic to anything. They are just picky!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

haha..when they are not allergic to anything, they are PICKY, lol...that is what makes choosing cat food difficult.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Try having a cat that's allergic to chicken, turkey, and grains then toss in he'll only eat pate.



Auroraei said:


> Poultry free, that's a new one to me. Some cats seriously can't have poultry? Dang.


Yup, Like that cat
............ |
............ |
............ |
............ |
............ |
............ |
........... \/


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, Fromm is higher in carbs, it also has fish in all the cat flavours. Which is why it's a treat. I still would feed it over Evo tho. I would prefer feeding a fish based food from a reputable company than one made by P&G, Mars, Purina or any of the other large corporations. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone feed RedBarn or know about it?

Redbarn Premium Grain-Free Tricky Chicky Chicken Stew Canned Cat Food


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Auroraei said:


> With the dry food, I'm seeing that most all cheap brands like Felidae and Taste of the Wild have meal as the first ingredient. I hear all the time that real meat should always be the first ingredient. I'm always getting conflicting information.


You need to make up your mind whether quality is more important to you or price. The amount of money you say you are willing to spend does not buy the best foods out there so there has to be compromise.

A dry food that has a good quality chicken meal as the first ingredient rather than fresh meat is a reasonable compromise to make if it is a high protein low carb food. The fresh chicken only gets dried out and ground up anyway, so it essentially ends up being meal.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's some brands: EVO, WELLNESS, Go!, Wild Calling, Hound & Gatos, Addiction, Cats in the Kitchen, BFF, Weruva, By Nature, First Mate

First Mate is sold in the USA... maybe just not on the website you're looking on.

Red Barn I've never heard of, but these are its top 10 ingredients:
Chicken, Chicken Broth, Vegetable Broth, Chicken Liver, Dried Egg Whites, Natural Flavors, Potato Starch, Calcium Carbonate, Flaxseed, Dicalcium Carbonate

... "natural flavors" is often times code of MSG. I would avoid it for that reason.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Red Barn I've never heard of, but these are its top 10 ingredients:
> *Dried Egg Whites,* .


 
i heard giving dogs just egg whites was BAD.....is it different for cats??


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Here's some brands: EVO, WELLNESS, Go!, Wild Calling, Hound & Gatos, Addiction, Cats in the Kitchen, BFF, Weruva, By Nature, First Mate
> 
> First Mate is sold in the USA... maybe just not on the website you're looking on.
> 
> ...


They don't like EVO, it's Pate, and Wellness is insanely overpriced  I'll check out the other brands.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well the reality is, better quality cat food is more expensive. Some do get into gouging after a point, which is why I mostly only buy larger tins; EVO and First Mate (dog version but same as cat) and Wellness.

Have you looked into Evangers? Chicken Lickin' Dinner | Evanger's Dog & Cat Food Company, Inc.

I also have to compromise too, I get one that isn't grain free in the mix, Nutrience duck/rabbit version which has brown rice and synthetic vitamin K. Oh, and sometimes Holistic Select. I don't really care that much, though... I just do the best I can. I mean, Blacky eats Friskies and Blaze ate it too. Compared to that Jasper is eating great food. I think genetics are the main thing so don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Auroraei said:


> Anyone feed RedBarn or know about it?
> 
> Redbarn Premium Grain-Free Tricky Chicky Chicken Stew Canned Cat Food


8% protein is extremely low for a canned food.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not a believer in expensive wet food. Our cats love 9 Lives and Friskies. Both are about 50 cents for a 5.5 ounce can. They love beef, veal, turkey, and chicken. They'll eat Super Supper, ocean whitefish, seafood platter, captain's choice, and mixed grill. They won't eat anything with tuna, salmon, or egg.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> 8% protein is extremely low for a canned food.


Seriously?! I had no idea.

What % is a good canned food? What I'm feeding now is 8% protein. I thought that was good.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Most canned foods are more like 10%... it doesn't seem like a big difference but when you remove the moisture content it adds up.

If moisture in a food is 79%, that would make 8% protien become 36.4% on a dry mater basis, and 10% protein become 45.5%.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

And yeah, I meant 78% moisture.  To get dry matter you first find the remainder when moisture is removed, in this case 22% (100-78=22). Then look at the protein; if it's 10% you'd do 10 divided by 22 multiplied by 100.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I feed Evo dry food though. doesn't that make up for the 8% protein they get in their wet food?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Carmel said:


> I also have to compromise too, I get one that isn't grain free in the mix, Nutrience duck/rabbit version which has brown rice and synthetic vitamin K.


I compromise too, ET loves Avoderm Chicken, which has ocean fish and rice flour, he hasn't turned his nose up yet, so I wouldn't think of taking it away from the rotation. He gets Fussie Cat Tuna once a week too as topper for Firstmate Turkey and Chicken. He is getting quite a fair bit of fish in a week already, so, if possible, I want fish free kibbles.

I do compromise, but I can't say I am completely worry free cos he is a puke king, eats too fast he pukes, not enough food he pukes bile, swallow food whole he pukes, eationg cat food that contains starch or tapioca he pukes, eating human food that didn't agree he pukes, play right after a meal he pukes too, otherwise he pukes every 12-18days. :-( He is still active and eating well though, after emptying his stomach each time, he begs for food and will finish whatever food I give again.


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

oh dear. My head is spinning now. I have always fed dry food in the past. I haven't had a cat now for about 10 years. Never gave it much thought except that wet seems so messy and stinky. lol 

So now I am getting a kitten in a week or so and wonder about the wet vs dry. I never had a cat that was finicky with any dry food but in reading here it sound like there are alot of cats that are very particular about flavor and texture and the brand. 

I know right now the kitten is eating something dry. If I would switch it to wet and really don't know what to buy. I don't want the cheapest but certainly not the most expensive. And I still am not certain I want to do the wet in lieu of dry. I haven't had a cat that I had issues with in eating dry. Can the dry be supplemented with water added to it so they get the water they need?


----------



## Mistizoom (Feb 15, 2014)

There are a number of Weruva and two Tiki Cat varieties that are fish-free, but I don't think they are in your price range.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

sherrymyra said:


> Can the dry be supplemented with water added to it so they get the water they need?


I suppose its ok if its eaten immediately, but not advisable if you plan to leave it out. What I have read is kibbles are sprayed with fat and when it gets moist and left out, it will harbour bacteria quicker than we think.


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

I feed Wellness


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

BurmBlue said:


> I feed Wellness


My cats _do_ like Wellness, I just don't like the price. $25 for 24 cans. If I bought Wellness I'd be spending close to $90-100 (wet food, dry food, and litter) a month for 2 cats! That seems very high to me. Not sure if it's high for everyone else.


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

That would be high for me. I would love to feed the best but that would be eating better than me. I'm still deciding between wet and dry I guess. 

Do many of you feed dry?


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Personally I free feed dry and they each split a 3oz can of wet twice a day. My cats aren't overweight. They are also active and young, so we'll see in the future.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> You need to make up your mind whether quality is more important to you or price. The amount of money you say you are willing to spend does not buy the best foods out there so there has to be compromise.


Completely agree with this. I always see posts about finding the cheapest high quality, but when suggestions are given, it's all too expensive. Beggars can't be choosers. 

And by that I mean you can't have all these restrictions and be so high maintenance about ingredients in your cat food if you need the cheapest thing possible. These food companies need to make a profit and good protein as the first ingredient is expensive.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I feed mine BLUE Wilderness. I don't remember exactly how much we pay but it's in that $1.20- $1.40 range per can. I'm going to experiment with other foods because she doesn't really love it, she far prefers fancy feast chicken in sauce which gives her the runs. As far as I've seen though all grain free food is in that dollar+ range. I'm not really sure how vital it is though. My last three cats all lived over 18 years on cheaper grainy food like fancy feast and 9 lives. My male made it to 24 yo though he did have kidney stones at around 19.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That explains, imo, WHY they can afford to be so picky. They have free access to dry so they have no incentive to eat something if it's not EXACTLY what they like. 

The wet makes up such a small percentage (about 1/3?) of their daily calories, it's basically a 'treat'.

Sorry, I think you created this monster and you get to dish out the $$ to keep up with their preferences.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Auro, do you have a Trader Joe's near you? They have their own brand of 5 different flavors of canned food, which are good quality food and only 69 cents a can. Unfortunately, you can't order it online, so you have to have a store nearby to get it. We just go there once every 6 weeks or so and stock up. Murphy should appreciate us fighting our way through the store to get his precious canned food.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Fancy Feast classic varieties, they are grain free, 55 cents per three ounce can at Wal-Mart. This is their staple food.

A few different varieties of boutique foods get mixed in throughout the week. Just depends on what we've run across. Usually Weruva, sometimes Merrick, other times Tiki Cat. *shrug* Mostly just to mix it up, give them something to think about.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I feed 4 males and 1 female, each a 3 oz can in the morning and at night, so I feed a total of 10 cans per day. When I throw in the boutique can, it's a 5.5 oz can split among the 5 cats in addition to their regular FF dinner. Kind of like a side dish, and only if they've been good about finishing their food in the last couple days.

That sounded confusing. My point is that it doesn't matter size or sex of the cat, indoor or out, I feed them all the same with great results. 1 can in the morning, 1 at night.

Dry food is a rare treat and not considered part of their regular diet. Even then, it's given to them in small, measured amounts. Grain free, of course.


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

I feed a variety personally. Ive tried a lot of brands. A list of what I have tried is:
Evo(is kinda picky towards it though)
Wellness
Wellness Core
Natural Balance
Nature's Variety Instinct
Wild Calling(one Im trying now, she is kinda picky on it)
Dave's
Blue Buffalo(did not like)

Im not sure what else I want to try.

I buy cases from Pet Food Direct they vary in price and I try to buy what's on sale and lower in cost.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Hi, I tried Redbarn and the cats love it. The price is reasonable too. One of my cats became pickier recently. If that happens I mix a bit of hot water with the food (so more aromatic), crumble a bit freeze dry treats (purebites) that she loves and she eats all the food she originally refused.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

brewyourown said:


> I have only seen three flavors that count; Chicken and Rice, Turkey and Giblets and ocean fish/salmon.
> 
> The other flavor is straight tuna which i would advise against.
> 
> Are you sure about the 5 flavors?


They have 5 flavors including the straight tuna, which I would also avoid (and Murphy wouldn't eat). I just buy the two chicken/turkey flavors.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

MowMow said:


> That explains, imo, WHY they can afford to be so picky. They have free access to dry so they have no incentive to eat something if it's not EXACTLY what they like.
> 
> The wet makes up such a small percentage (about 1/3?) of their daily calories, it's basically a 'treat'.
> 
> Sorry, I think you created this monster and you get to dish out the $$ to keep up with their preferences.


I've taken away their dry food for days at a time trying to find out which wet brands they would eat, it was a long torturous experience. Even without the dry food available, if they didn't like the brand of wet food they wouldn't eat it and let it get hard in their bowls and starve.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

brewyourown said:


> I have only seen three flavors that count; Chicken and Rice, Turkey and Giblets and ocean fish/salmon.
> 
> The other flavor is straight tuna which i would advise against.
> 
> Are you sure about the 5 flavors?


I've only seen the 3 flavors too. One of my cats threw up for 2 days after I fed him the straight "Cat tuna" one! They don't keep large stock on the shelves at my TJ for me to be getting lots of cans anyways.


----------



## BurmBlue (May 23, 2012)

I don't feed any dry food at all. Only Wellness canned food.
I agree the pricing can be expensive but here in Australia we usually have good deals.

I feed wellness and NO DRY because i did a fair bit of research on the matter and although a Raw food diet is the best, he doesn't really take to it.
I also give a raw Chicken Wing every 3 days.

In terms of the brands, i read that Wellness is one of best so i have stuck with that, i don't feed any of the seafood ones as well, only beef and chicken. He isn't really a fan of the Wellness Core or the pate ones, loves the minced, sliced and cubed. 

Since turning to Wellness, the stools have been very solid and don't smell, quite the opposite with i used to feed Hills Science Diet or Royal Canan.

To me i would rather pay the extra for the food (if i can afford it of course) and giving him the best chance to be healthy, rather than giving cheaper foods and more vet bills down the track.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I personally just like my cats to be able to graze on kibble and not rely on me to feed them every time they are hungry, might sound selfish to some users here but I don't think dry is as bad as everyone thinks if they get plenty of moisture. I also add water to their wet food.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

even with wet food...i dont think they get enough moisture.....just my 3 cents


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> even with wet food...i dont think they get enough moisture.....just my 3 cents


Welp I add water to their wet food, they have a water fountain and another bowl. They make plenty of pee balls every day. I'm not worried.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> even with wet food...i dont think they get enough moisture.....just my 3 cents


Wet food is mostly 78-80% moisture, I believe they do get enough, cos since switching to mostly wet, ET hardly drinks from the water fountain and is peeing alot, but maybe that's cos I do add water to his wet food, but not enough to make the wet food too watery.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> I personally just like my cats to be able to graze on kibble and not rely on me to feed them every time they are hungry, might sound selfish to some users here but I don't think dry is as bad as everyone thinks if they get plenty of moisture. I also add water to their wet food.


My boy has urinary issues and has had four blockages. After his second blockage, I fed him high quality dry food (Nature Variety Instinct) and high quality wet food (also Nature's Variety, Wellness, etc), mostly the wet, and he still blocked. Dry food is a death sentence for cats with urinary issues, even though it was only a 1/3 if their daily meals. 

Maybe the reason why your cats are so picky is because you free feed them the dry. They get to pick their meal times, knowing that food will always be there for them no matter what, so why choose to eat the wet food they dislike? They know they have the dry to fall back on so they know they CAN be picky.

I personally think dry food is bad for cats. I believe that feeding wet food prevents future episodes of illness. Sure, some cats can survive off of bad dry food for 20+ years, but are they really healthy and happy or are they just surviving?


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

molldee said:


> My boy has urinary issues and has had four blockages. After his second blockage, I fed him high quality dry food (Nature Variety Instinct) and high quality wet food (also Nature's Variety, Wellness, etc), mostly the wet, and he still blocked. Dry food is a death sentence for cats with urinary issues, even though it was only a 1/3 if their daily meals.
> 
> Maybe the reason why your cats are so picky is because you free feed them the dry. They get to pick their meal times, knowing that food will always be there for them no matter what, so why choose to eat the wet food they dislike? They know they have the dry to fall back on so they know they CAN be picky.
> 
> I personally think dry food is bad for cats. I believe that feeding wet food prevents future episodes of illness. Sure, some cats can survive off of bad dry food for 20+ years, but are they really healthy and happy or are they just surviving?


Well like I said before, I'd take away their dry for days at a time while trying to find wet food they like, but they'd literally just starve themselves then eat what's in their bowls. At least I know of a couple brands they go for. It took a lot of trial and error.

And definitely, if your cat has urinary issues you shouldn't feed them ANY dry, but mine don't, so I won't stop feeding dry if nothings wrong.


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah as much as I dislike dry, there is a HUGE difference in a cat prone to blocking or other urinary problems and one who's not. Regardless, I don't believe it should be a sole diet though for any cat. (Or dog at that....You'd be surprised how many canines live a life suffering from dehydration due to a low thirst drive as well!!!)

I personally don't have any more body parts or even my soul to sell to buy really expensive canned food after everything I've already sold them for as a sacrifice to my pets in the past. So I feed cheap canned food. Home 360 Pet (Food Lion brand) is 40c per 5.5oz can and is "grain free". (At least the mixed grill is...I haven't fed the other flavors) I tried doing all canned with Ollie but no matter how many meals or what times I fed him, he ALWAYS ended up puking by morning. So I grabbed some Authority Turkey kibble which he gets 3 tablespoons of to hold him over during the night. Therefore I switched to 3oz cans of food to prevent him from getting fat since he maintained on one 5.5oz can each day, weight wise. I got Pro Plan at Petsmart, 20 cans for $13. I got mostly chicken and liver adult entree which doesn't have grains. I also got a few cans of salmon and ocean fish kitten entree as a once a week treat. He isn't a kitten but I liked the ingredients even if it is a fish food...It does however have rice as the 9th ingredient but it also has 4 meats listed before water and one after so I figured I could compromise on that. Otherwise I also have Great Choice Gourmet Turkey & Giblets (Pet smart brand) which I think was 34 cents?? As well as Sheba Turkey Entree which was higher at 60 cents/can. Again, all grain free and reasonable in price. They aren't "the best" but I also don't feel $2+/can will honestly get me that much better of cuts than the cheap stuff from like 90% of the companies out there. I should also add that none have fish except the obvious fish labeled food. Oh and I "rinse" the 3oz can with warm water and pour it won't Oliver's canned food to mix into a soup. He loves it and with the pee clumps I scoop out as well as physical signs of good hydration, I don't believe moisture (or lack there of from the small bit of kibble I feed) is an issue. JM2C. 

(He also has small, firm though "moisturized" tootsie roll poops that do NOT stink. So no negative effects from a cheaper brand in that area either. I don't have a urine smell problem coming from the box either.)

I'd like to do raw for him like I do for my dog but he wants none of it. So I buy wet food that totals what raw would cost me. Do what you can with what you have! Better for kitty to have a loving home and whatever food the owner can work with, even if it isn't the best, than to have no home or food at all!


----------



## CHW (Jan 10, 2014)

...Sorry for the long post. Almost 5am, I'm bored and tend to ramble. Haha!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> I personally just like my cats to be able to graze on kibble and not rely on me to feed them every time they are hungry, might sound selfish to some users here but I don't think dry is as bad as everyone thinks if they get plenty of moisture. I also add water to their wet food.


Sorry, but I strongly disagree. And if you're adding water to dry food beware of the possible mold spores you are feeding, especially if it's grain based kibble.

Some people think their cat is safe crossing the street because they know their kitty watches for cars. I liken that mentality to "I don't think dry is as bad as everyone thinks".

Look for kidney problems in your future. :sad


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> Well like I said before, I'd take away their dry for days at a time while trying to find wet food they like, but they'd literally just starve themselves then eat what's in their bowls.


You must have ignored my comments above, or you didn't understand them.

Look for a powdered supplement called "fortiflora"

Here it is on Amazon:

FortiFlora FELINE - Box of 30 (1 gram packets): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Sprinkle it on their wet food. Do this consistently for a few weeks and you'll likely get them on the right track.


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Pneumo's eating a variety of grain free brands. I feed him a mix of wet and dry food. He gets Wellness Core canned food, I also tried Stella and Chewy's raw freeze tried, and Hound & Gatos canned food. He seems to do best on the Wellness though. He gets canned Twice a day.

For dry food, I free feed him right now because he's still young and growing. He does BEST on Evangers Meat Lovers Grain Free (Rabbit formula), but he's also tried Wellness kitten dry food, and Spot's Stew dry food.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

GhostTown said:


> Sorry, but I strongly disagree. And if you're adding water to dry food beware of the possible mold spores you are feeding, especially if it's grain based kibble.
> 
> Some people think their cat is safe crossing the street because they know their kitty watches for cars. I liken that mentality to "I don't think dry is as bad as everyone thinks".
> 
> Look for kidney problems in your future. :sad


I never add water to dry food. Where did I say that? I said I added it to wet.

Some people here are insanely obsessive about what they feed their cat, to a point where it's extremely preachy and uncalled for.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

OR we've just had close calls with one or more of our pets and have learned that it's not insanely obsessive, it's what is safest and the best nutrition for our pets.

I gave MowMow dry and he almost died. I switched him to straight wet. Book was very healthy and young so I figured he'd be OK on dry and he got sick enough that if I hadn't noticed it as quickly as I did he would have been seriously damaged. With all my heart I hope that you (and more importantly your cats) don't have to learn the hard way like I did that it's unhealthy and dangerous. Hopefully you'll never have to feel insane guilt that something YOU did caused your beloved pet pain and discomfort..because I have and it sucks.

Dry keeps them super healthy... unless/until it makes them sick. Will EVERY cat get sick.. no of course not. I love my cats, I think of them as my children, and I'm not about to give them something that MIGHT make them sick.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> *Some people here are insanely obsessive about what they feed their cat, to a point where it's extremely preachy and uncalled for.*


Yes, this is true. I've learned a while back to ignore those that preach and do a lot of my own research.

I DON'T believe in getting all of my information from one website. Oh, and horror upon horrors, I actually include what my vet has to say in part of my research! :yikes lol

I feed both wet and dry. The only way I would stop feeding dry was if I were to put them on an all raw diet. Not interested in preparing a raw diet so dry is staying.
If for nothing else, their jaw muscles need the exercise cracking and crunching. Soft foods only don't offer that.
But I also happen to feel that the dry food does other good for oral health as well. 

For decades I've fed my cats what will cause a lot here to get the vapors just hearing the name. I don't care lol they aren't paying the bills. AND my cat's diet has never been a cause in vet cost increase either, before that old chestnut gets used.

I've changed to something else now, it works out costing me less. They have clear bright eyes, shinny coats, tons of energy and a clean bill of health from the vet. 

These are the results I look for in my cat's food, not the approval of those on a forum.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree. Not only can I not afford to put them on an all-wet diet, but I do believe that dry has its benefits, especially for oral health.

I consider myself way more educated about cat food then the regular cat owner. Most people I know ONLY feed dry, crappy brands like Meow Mix, and they look at me funny when I talk about grain free and more natural brands. I think I'm doing pretty well for my cats! I am not going to stress myself over feeding both wet and dry when my cats are perfectly healthy.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay, but you started the thread about wet food so obviously you're going to get the kind of feedback you got. You obviously don't have to pay attention to it, but you _did_ ask for it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's one thing I've never understood in this forum. The people who repeatedly ask the same question and when given the same answers don't like hearing it.

Simple answer, stop asking the question.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, first this:



Auroraei said:


> Some people here are insanely obsessive about what they feed their cat, to a point where it's extremely preachy and uncalled for.


then this?



Auroraei said:


> Most people I know ONLY feed dry, crappy brands like Meow Mix....


Do you realize how rude, "preachy and uncalled for" that is to people *here* who feed Meow Mix?

Good grief, this thread has turned into a snark-fest.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

MowMow said:


> That's one thing I've never understood in this forum. The people who repeatedly ask the same question and when given the same answers don't like hearing it.
> 
> Simple answer, stop asking the question.


But the question I asked was what brands of wet food people fed their cats.....I never asked "Hey guys is dry food bad?". I feed both. I don't get where I asked for people to tell me how bad dry food is.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This is the second thread the OP has started on the same subject in a week. The answers didn't change, the prices haven't gotten any cheaper and now we have a thread that has gone off topic and become contentious. Closed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Auroraei said:


> I don't get where I asked for people to tell me how bad dry food is.


And yet you posted about Meow Mix. Geesh.


----------

